
Time for Developers to Take a Stance - Elliotcx
Im very pissed these days. Countless fellow developers are expressing concerns about the Apple Store. The way the company positions itself is disgusting.<p>01: Always behind on the browser capabilities (on purpose), so they can force everything down their own pipeline.<p>02: Taking a huge cut of developers revenue, forcefully.<p>03: Unfair and inconsistent rules&#x2F;guidelines, that they alter as they wish to fit their business.<p>04: API restrictions for certain developers, as they see fit.<p>05: Apple does not allow for third party browsers. Everything is a wrapper around Safari (on purpose again)<p>You see, the Apple Store is nothing without developers. We ARE the ecosystem of Apple, and its time we take a stance. What would the Iphone be without spotify, netflix, snapchat, facebook, youtube and all of the other famous third party applications?<p>Now this is where it becomes troublesome. These big billion dollar companies have the money and capabilities to go after them, forcing them to play fair. It might take some time, but they will. 
This leaves the average Apple Customer happy, as they can use these top applications, eventually, and the circle continues.<p>We totally forgot that we are the ones in power, as a collective, we control apple, literally. What would happen if we took down everything from the store as a union with a message explaining how Apple is abusing its power, and we decided to take down our applications until Apple decides to play fair.<p>You think the average consumer would buy an iphone next time? heck no. Apple will sell a lot less phones, forcing them to rethink this fully closed and controlled system. We need to show the world that Apple is a closed and fully controlled system, and it limits what you can do. Because its the truth. You do not really own the Iphone you have in your pocket. Its bad for developers, businesses AND consumers. People will realize this as soon as we take a stance.
======
user_agent
You're not alone! Take a look on this guy (he's a seasoned developer; I've
seen him here on HN I think yestarday):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FpRI-i5NNo&t=629s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FpRI-i5NNo&t=629s)

I've shown a middle finger to Apple long time ago when they stopped producing
macbooks without a non-glare displays and asked for additional 400 USD for
removing a glass panel from a regular glare display unibody mbp to achieve a
"similar" effect. Lol.

That company is dead to me. What they call "pro" now should be rather called
"lol" instead.

